# Solved: cmd pops up on login-Reminder Tray App



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, hope you can help. My Dell Vostro desktop (actually, at my church) is great, runs Windows 7 like a dream. But I have noticed that occasionally (not every time, but enough to be really annoying) a cmd window pops up during login. After entering the user password and before the desktop appears. It is labeled *C:\dell\DBRM\Reminder\TrayApp.exe*. There is nothing else in the window. After about 30 seconds, it disappears and the computer boots normally. No other problems. Any ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. Here you go:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:02:46 PM, on 1/20/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SCServer\SCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\smart web printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10l_ActiveX.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USSMB/1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.a2u2.org/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [DBRMTray] C:\Dell\DBRM\Reminder\TrayApp.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {C1F8FC10-E5DB-4112-9DBF-6C3FF728D4E3} (DellSystemLite.Scanner) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/DellSystemLite.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
--
End of file - 5267 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Run HijackThis again.

Select *Do a system scan only*.

Check the following entry:

*O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [DBRMTray] C:\Dell\DBRM\Reminder\TrayApp.exe*

Click *Fix checked*.

Reboot your computer.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, I see it. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

